# Semen Improvement



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hello Peter

Over the course of a year my dh has been taking various vitamins and making lifestyle changes in the hope of improving his semen. 

We have just had the results back from his latest sperm analysis. He started off with 25% motility and it is now 30% motility, his sperm volume was 4.3 mls and is now 3.5mls, his sperm count was 16 million per ml and is now 91 million per ml (dramatic increase), his morphology was 16% normal forms and is now 35% normal forms which is a normal assessment I believe. 

However, back in April he was told that he has 30% sperm antibodies which he may still have (NHS test didn't test for this). He also has high viscosity of seminal plasma, mean progressive motility of 1 and opacity is decreased. Are these all bad news for ttc naturally? Do you think that assisted conception is still our only way forward and could we go for IUI with these results as it is a cheaper option or should we still go for IVF?

Thanks very much

Jenny


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

JenniferF said:


> Hello Peter
> 
> Over the course of a year my dh has been taking various vitamins and making lifestyle changes in the hope of improving his semen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi Peter, to answer your question the tests were done a year apart on the nhs in the same hospital labratory (New Cross Hospital in Wolverhampton) but I don't know if it was the same embryologist or not.

Thanks for your advice for IUI.

Jenny


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

JenniferF said:


> Hi Peter, to answer your question the tests were done a year apart on the nhs in the same hospital labratory (New Cross Hospital in Wolverhampton) but I don't know if it was the same embryologist or not.
> 
> Thanks for your advice for IUI.
> 
> Jenny


The variation is therefore not so suprising as the tests we one year apart.

Good luck!

Peter


----------

